# Favorite Interval (struck)



## Gaspard de la Nuit

I think my favorite is the perfect 4th. It has a gutsiness to it; for some reason I love hearing perfect 4ths played simultaneously or parallel. I think my least favorite might be the perfect 5th, which sounds too open for my sensibilities, and the major 7th, which I just don't have too many fond experiences. (I tend to enjoy minor and major 2nds though).


----------



## Mahlerian

Put all three of our interval choices together, and you get a delicious-sounding major ninth chord with the ninth on the bottom.


----------



## Stavrogin

I voted for the major 9th, although I am not sure I could tell it apart from a major 2nd.


----------



## Stavrogin

This is my favourite chord when I play guitar is made like this:

F#
B 
F#
B 
C#
F#

What is it? 
B what?


----------



## Mahlerian

Stavrogin said:


> This is my favourite chord when I play guitar is made like this:
> 
> F#
> B
> F#
> B
> C#
> F#
> 
> What is it?
> B what?


Looks like an F# suspended fourth. Traditionally, the B would be a remnant of the previous harmony, and resolve down to A#, hence the name suspension. If you had to analyze it on B, it would be a B suspended 2nd in inversion...but that would not happen in common practice music.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

That's a quartal harmony...it's hard to say it resembles a triad without a 3rd of some variety. It also depends on context within a harmonic progression, but on its own it's ambiguous.


----------



## Stavrogin

Come to think of it, I think that in guitar tabs that's usually indicated as Bsus2. Does this make sense? 

In one of my favourite songs it would be followed by a F#, a C#m, a E and then Em.

EDIT - I only now read Mahlerian 's reply. Yeah I guess that' s it.


----------



## Bridge

I have a special fondness for minor 9ths, but I'm not sure I would call it the best interval (certainly not the most useful). It also depends on whether you mean "interval" harmonically or melodically. As for melodic intervals, I think fourths are the most interesting. My favorite harmonic interval is probably the major seventh or minor sixth - but the real answer to the question is: all of them.


----------



## Krummhorn

I love to play perfect fourths ... mostly occurs when I have to improvise during a church service to fill a void in time.


----------



## millionrainbows

Stavrogin said:


> This is my favourite chord when I play guitar is made like this:
> 
> F#
> B
> F#
> B
> C#
> F#
> 
> What is it?
> B what?


Are these notes listed low to high, or high to low?


----------



## Avey

I went with the ninth, too. Being accustomed to guitar, I like the ninth with other intervals. But the interval alone is just fine.

Major sixth being very close behind. Depends on the tonic note, really, oddly, for me.


----------



## isorhythm

I said perfect fifth because I'm boring, I guess.

Second choice would be major seventh.


----------



## bestellen

I voted for the major 9th.


----------



## Xaltotun

Perfect fifth is the most magical!


----------



## Guest

I'm not sure if this is in the rules but I quite like resolutions (retardations, appogs, whatever you would like to call them) in the classical style along the lines of V (4-3) and I (4-3), so I suppose that I like 4ths that are prepared/unprepared resolving to the third. Perhaps I should get out more with my anorak and go train-spotting, yes?


----------



## Guest

Krummhorn said:


> I love to play perfect fourths ... mostly occurs when I have to improvise during a church service to fill a void in time.


I remember having to go to chapel every morning when I was in senior school (a chorister from 12-18 years old) and before the headmaster came to the lectern to bore us senseless with inane religious drivel we had to put up with rigidly uninspired "wanderings" (= supposed improvisations) by my organist music teacher. There was indeed an excess of such unresolved suspensions that grated greatly on my sensibilities.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

The perfect interval is 20 min. Not half an hour, usually enough to go outside and buy something, more than 15 min.


----------



## premont

Krummhorn said:


> I love to play perfect fourths ... mostly occurs when I have to improvise during a church service to fill a void in time.


Faux-bourdon it seems, yes I also like that use of this interval very much.


----------



## EarthBoundRules

Major 6th. It makes for some beautiful melodies.


----------



## The nose

**** it I love tritones! Unsolved ones!


----------



## Manxfeeder

TalkingHead said:


> We had to put up with rigidly uninspired "wanderings" (= supposed improvisations) by my organist music teacher.


I sat through a lot of similar organ work in my childhood. I think that's the reason that organ music puts me to sleep even now.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Personally, I like open fifths. But I like early music, so I find it evocative.


----------



## wirorg

I love perfect fifths in the bass voices (even parallel fifths), but I don't like them in melody. There should be a minor sixth in melody, which gives us the tonality, for a fifths doesn't.


----------



## Epsilon

Okay. I am sooo serious about this.
MINOR SIXTHS FOR LIFE. I hear them everywhere. Not only in music, but in machinery whirring and the clang of the lid of my sugar jar. I've been attached to the minor sixth since ear training. So . . . Yearning, and reserved.


----------

